# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Synchiropus picturatus

## Julio Macieira

_Synchiropus picturatus_

----------


## Antonio Amaral



----------


## Matias Gomes

depois que passei a coletar mysys vivos de 1mm ele está super gordo, ele adora esses mysys, ficando sobre as rvs comendo os que encostam na rv.

----------

